

“Would you choose a coding bootcamp or a computer science related degree? Why?” - brux
http://www.quora.com/Would-you-choose-a-coding-bootcamp-or-a-computer-science-related-degree-Why?share=1

======
drallison
The question posed is a false dilemma (also called black-and-white thinking,
bifurcation, denying a conjunct, the either–or fallacy, false dichotomy,
fallacy of exhaustive hypotheses, the fallacy of false choice, the fallacy of
the false alternative, or the fallacy of the excluded middle) is a type of
informal fallacy that involves a situation in which only limited alternatives
are considered, when in fact there is at least one additional option.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_dilemma](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_dilemma)

